# Please help! My son has started wetting himself.



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Completely out of the blue, my almost six year old son has started wetting himself. It's happened at least 3 times that I know of, and I think probably it has happened more.

For example, over the weekend he was laying on the couch watching Pokemon and when it was over wouldn't get up. (He gets one show a day and when it's over usually jumps up to play). He stayed on the couch until bedtime (about 1/2 an hour later) and then RAN upstairs and climbed into bed and didn't want a story. It wasn't until later that night when DH sat down in a big wet spot on the couch that we found out what happened. DH went to talk to DS and clean him up, and he just said he didn't know what happened, that it was an accident.

Tonight when I was reading him a bedtime story I kept smelling something funky and realized it was him. He was wearing fleece jammies, so I couldn't SEE that they were wet, but I could sure smell it. It took a LOT of coaxing, but he finally admitted that he had peed on the trampoline (they have a small, indoor trampoline in their playroom). He wasn't jumping at the time, just sitting there playing. Once again he said he didn't know why it happened, or why he didn't tell me.

I just can't figure it out. He has NEVER had anything like this before. He potty-learned (on him own) at age 2 1/2. One day he just decided he was done with diapers and ready for underwear full time - and no accidents from that point on.
He seems perfectly healthy and hasn't complained of any aches or pains. His attitude has been a little out of whack lately, but not in a huge way.

I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Josette Marie (May 13, 2006)

maybe something is bothering him???? Is he little sad or anxious?


----------



## alysonb (Mar 15, 2006)

We go through this unfortunately too often. Most of the times it is because he gets so wrapped up in what he's doing that I think he misses the cues. I think this because there have been times when he'll start screaming that he has to go but can't because he will miss something and asks me to bring our travel potty to him (which I refuse to do).

He also does it when there is a lot of stress in the house and especially when he is sick or coming down with something. He did it at school for a week until I really questioned him and he told me that he didn't want to miss out on circle time, which was typically when he'd pee his pants. The teachers now give him a reminder five minutes before circle time starts and we've had no problems since.

I don't have a solution, but definitely don't criticize him for it. DS's father really gets on him when he does it and now he gets scared whenever he comes over and ends up peeing his pants out of fear of getting chastised.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Stress or preoccupation with what he's doing does seem like one possibility. Another would be a recent growth spurt - supposedly kids' bladders sometimes take a little time to catch up to the rest of his body. Did he have a big growth spurt lately or could he be having one now?


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

I went through this last year w/ my ds who was about 5 1/2, also when he is preoccupied. The one thing that helped was to ask him to use the bathroom before he started an activity that consumed him. for ds, it was TV and video games. He'd get into it, and just didn't want to break away. Once he got started, he'd deny that he had to go, even when he was jiggling and it was obvious he did. So, I just had him go to the bathroom before he sat down. Good luck; it seems this is not so uncommon among boys this age.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

I think it's very normal to go through this. My mom who is a preschool teacher and teaches ages 3-6 says she sees it a lot and the most important thing is to NOT make a big deal about it. Ask your DC to change, because it can be smelly and wet, and then just go about your business. No asking why, no making them feel bad, etc. It's very normal and the only thing you can do is just remind them to use the bathroom frequently.


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

Sounds like he's sick or coming down with something to me. If he's laying around when he normally would be active, then that is usually a sign that something is going on. Does he have a fever or anything? If he is sick and feeling weak and tired, then he may not feel like getting up or may not have the energy. And, he's probably embarrased that he wet himself. I wouldn't worry about it unless it lasts for awhile.


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Thanks for all the suggestions and comments. I'm going to share this thread with DH when he gets home so we can discuss this some more.

A couple things:
First, we have NOT made a big deal at all of him wetting himself, and he has not been chastised or made fun of. We just clean him up and talk to him in a normal tone.

He is not sick either. We've all been battling wicked colds on and off for what seems like a month, but he is not really "sick sick". His activity level and appetite are normal.

I think for right now I am just going to prompt him to go to the restroom every 45 minutes or so. I think I'll just make a household "BATHROOM BREAK" time, so he doesn't feel like it's "just him".


----------



## Josette Marie (May 13, 2006)

what helped us too is changing his jeans to easy pull on pants witht he elastic waist. quicker and easier for him!


----------



## GuyLearns (Jan 13, 2007)

I've had to put our daughter back Big People diapers( she is near 5 now).
Its an evening-overnight thing...I don't know if its a control issue. She is pooping herself Only at home ( around 10 pm from dinner digestion) and Overnight.
Now, a daughter doing this...I'm puzzled. No, there is no new infant in the house...just her being a weird kid.


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuyLearns* 
I've had to put our daughter back Big People diapers( she is near 5 now).
Its an evening-overnight thing...I don't know if its a control issue. She is pooping herself Only at home ( around 10 pm from dinner digestion) and Overnight.
Now, a daughter doing this...I'm puzzled. No, there is no new infant in the house...just her being a weird kid.

My daughter poo'd 2 nights in 3 overnight. I had never even heard of this. She turned 4 in July. Last night she was ok though.

I do notice she is eating a lot, all day and at dinner..and she is going to bed earlier since she started junior kindergarten..so it might be a combination of things.

She has also wet herself at school twice and is apt to not make it to the bathroom for the entire pee and get some on her panties. She also still wets at night.

I am trying not to make too big of a deal...but when things suddenly change then you wonder if something is wrong.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My almost 5 yr. old has done it a few times in the past couple months, too. He potty trained right after his 2nd birthday and never had accidents. It's always when he's playing outside with his friends, though, and ends up not being able to make it back inside and upstairs to the bathroom in time (he is allowed to go pretty far from our front door). He hasn't done it in a few weeks, but it's getting dark so early, and is so cold out, that he doesn't have as many opportunities.
What I find unusual about your son's accidents is that he isn't busy playing when it happens. It sounds like a physical issue (UTI or growth spurt, maybe?)


----------

